# Where is the Airbag control module in an allroad? Behind the radio like the A6 (65535 air bag code)



## thoroughbredautobrokers (Feb 14, 2007)

Got the infamous 65535 code http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I am feelling ambitious and want to at least do the R and R. Also does someone know of a step by step directions for getting to it?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Where is the Airbag control module in an all ... (thoroughbredautobrokers)*

do you mean the level control system module?


----------



## thoroughbredautobrokers (Feb 14, 2007)

*Maybe, I'm confused...Here is what transpired....*

Bought the car with 2 known problems:
1) The Airbag (SRS) light on in the dash
2) And a bad front left airspring (air suspension)
my little Vag scan tool gave me a 65535 code which I thought was for the airbag light in the dash and it would not clear.

I had the air suspension fixed by my mechanic (not audi) with new audi parts and it is workng great.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Maybe, I'm confused...Here is what transpired.... (thoroughbredautobrokers)*

is your allroad at normal ride hight?


----------



## thoroughbredautobrokers (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Maybe, I'm confused...Here is what transpired.... (bhb399mm)*

I think so...Currently it is at level 3 (the bottom 3 lights are lit and the MAN light too).
My little scan tool finds code 65535 under the SRS search (airbag right?)


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Maybe, I'm confused...Here is what transpired.... (thoroughbredautobrokers)*

try to put it jack lock mode for a bit (dont drive, just have it running in jack mode) ... that might clear some codes. There are a number of things that can cause the code you're getting.


----------



## thoroughbredautobrokers (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Maybe, I'm confused...Here is what transpired.... (bhb399mm)*

I guess jack mode is pressing up and down button untill they are both lit...? OK but would this cause my "AirBag" light to come on...as I mentioned earlier my little Vag scanner scans in the "SRS" mode and is retreaving the 65535 code. I guess I am not understanding how the two are related..thanks for your input


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Maybe, I'm confused...Here is what transpired.... (thoroughbredautobrokers)*

brad you allroad geek....he's talking about normal airbags...not airsprings....like the ones that come at you when you hit another car....his "airbags" have a malfunction....


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Maybe, I'm confused...Here is what transpired.... (diive4sho)*

i'm almost positive SRS (safety airbags), headlight level, air suspension is all controlled by the level control module... i've never heard of a 65535 code coming from anywhere else.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Maybe, I'm confused...Here is what transpired.... (bhb399mm)*


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Maybe, I'm confused...Here is what transpired.... (diive4sho)*

related bathroom reading material
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/vw_issues.html


----------



## thoroughbredautobrokers (Feb 14, 2007)

*I Finally got my answer!!! Thanks. Can I just swap it out Myself and then Have Audi Program it?*

...or...does it not need programing... Audi gave me Part number 4Z7 959 655 C......My cost is $530 but can I get a used one???...If so from where? Must it have the exact part nmber?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: I Finally got my answer!!! Thanks. Can I just swap it out Mys ... (thoroughbredautobrokers)*

IIRC the part numbers MUST match


----------



## thoroughbredautobrokers (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks. What does "IIRC" mean? can I do it myself?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (thoroughbredautobrokers)*

IIRC = if i recall correctly. 
can you do it yourself? you tell us...thats depends on a lot of things my friend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: I Finally got my answer!!! Thanks. Can I just swap it out Mys ... (thoroughbredautobrokers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thoroughbredautobrokers* »_ but can I get a used one???...If so from where? 

shokan


----------

